# Micrometer Carriage Stop Repairs



## AustinTom (Jun 9, 2015)

My 9" South Bend lathe came with a micrometer carriage stop that did not work.  So I made some new parts so it would be usable again.

The original stud would not extend enough to actually contact the carriage, the wiper would hit the body of the stop first.  Also it was missing the screw that holds the barrel in the body.

So I turned up a new screw and stud for it.  Was a fun little project over the last few afternoons.







Works great now,  just needs little cleaning and paint.

Austin


----------



## Franko (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice work, Tom.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi
Nice work
your lathe needs a good clean LOL


----------



## AustinTom (Jun 14, 2015)

jeff_g1137 said:


> Hi
> Nice work
> your lathe needs a good clean LOL



Thanks.  Yeah it needs a bunch of stuff.  But it really works well.  A good clean and paint is on the list of things to do, but I've got to finish a bunch of other stuff first.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 14, 2015)

Nem'mind the cleaning, that's what keeps them going. Too much care and maintenance and they feel unwanted, like someone in a nursing home.  

Soon's I get some material I'm going to have to fabricate one of those stops for my Atlas/Clausing.


----------



## AustinTom (Jun 14, 2015)

You should post it up here when you make it. I bought a starrett micrometer barrel to make one, but lucked into this one when I bought the second south bend lathe.


----------

